# Adobe Lightroom CC 2015.10 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2017)

```
From Adobe:</p>
<p>The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p>Today, we also released versions of Lr for iOS and Android that provide updated camera support.  Check them out <a href="https://adobe.ly/2oudWGy">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.10 / 6.10</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS M6</li>
<li>Canon EOS Digital Rebel T7i (EOS 800D, EOS Kiss X9i)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 77D (EOS 9000D)</li>
<li>Pentax KP</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom CC 2015.10 / 6.10</strong></p>
<table width="647">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="176"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="361"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">OOWA 15mm Wide-Angle Lens for iPhone 6 (JPEG only)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">OOWA 15mm Wide-Angle Lens for iPhone 6s (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">OOWA 75mm Telephoto Lens for iPhone 6 (JPEG only)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">OOWA 75mm Telephoto Lens for iPhone 6s (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM C017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F2.8 PRO FX (IF)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF-S</td>
<td width="“252”">Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF-S</td>
<td width="“252”">Tokina AT-X 14-20mm F2 PRO DX (IF)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Minolta SR</td>
<td width="“252”">Minolta MC ROKKOR-PF 85mm F1.7</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Minolta SR</td>
<td width="“252”">Minolta MD ROKKOR-X 85mm F2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 12mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS Fisheye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Tokina AT-X 14-20mm F2 PRO DX (IF)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F2.8 PRO FX (IF)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Leica M</td>
<td width="“252”">Voigtlander VM HELIAR-HYPER WIDE 10mm F5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Leica M</td>
<td width="“252”">Voigtlander VM ULTRA WIDE-HELIAR 12mm F5.6 III</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Leica M39</td>
<td width="“252”">FED Industar-61 52mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">M42</td>
<td width="“252”">Helios MC 44-3 58mm F2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sigma</td>
<td width="“252”">SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 85mm F1.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 100mm F2.8 STF GM OSS</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Customer reported issues resolved </strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/iphone_video_capture_time_is_shifted_upon_import_to_lightroom">LrD Shows Captured Time as GMT Instead of Local Time for Videos Shot and Imported from iPhone 6</a>.</li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/cannot-access-auto-import-settings-form-file-menu">Customers were unable to access the Auto Import menu item.</a></li>
<li>Presets listed under “Color Presets” were not available.</li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/audio-from-video-does-not-mute-in-lrcc-worked-fine-in-lr5">The audio balance slider in the Slideshow module did not complete mute the audio as expected. </a></li>
<li><a href="https://twitter.com/chrisbartow/status/791789445817204736">Cursor movements on point tone curve behaved erratically.</a></li>
<li><a href="https://forums.adobe.com/message/8902231">Tone Curve points were not moving correctly with Wacom stylus.</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/tone-curve-still-broken-in-lr-cc2015-8">Tone Curve freezes after several customer actions and drags.</a></li>
<li>File renaming on export was incorrect. Please note that this only occurred when using the “Cropped” token in the File Rename on Export dialog.</li>
<li>Fixed an issue where Hasselblad H6D-50c files that won’t load in Lightroom.</li>
<li>Added Camera Matching color profiles for the Panasonic FZ1000, Panasonic GH4, and Panasonic LX100 cameras.</li>
<li>Fixed a bug where we see unexpected behavior change: Local exposure + negative Clarity.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Known Issue</strong></p>
<p>We have made progress in fixing the black panel issue as noted <a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-2015-7-in-macos-sierra-bugs">here</a> and have reduced the chances that you will see the issue again.  Please do let us know if you see this issue in CC 2015.10 / 6.10.</p>
<p><strong>Installation Instructions</strong></p>
<p>Please select Help > Updates to use the update mechanism in the Creative Cloud app.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2o4YYCL">Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan with Photoshop & Lightroom at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2017)

Regarding the...
"Known Issue
We have made progress in fixing the black panel issue as noted here and have reduced the chances that you will see the issue again. Please do let us know if you see this issue in CC 2015.10 / 6.10."...

I think it's interesting that they've been unable to completely fix this. I'm affected by it sometimes. It has been perhaps six months since they introduced the bug. For those who are unfamiliar with it, the panels to the sides of an image go black and are unrecoverable, rendering the program useless until you quit and re-open. It's pretty annoying. I'm glad they think they've made progress, but I'm a bit disappointed that it hasn't been made a greater priority relative to new feature additions.


----------



## m8547 (Apr 12, 2017)

Is anyone else having a problem with the Import dialog randomly showing up? I mean, I can turn off the setting to automatically open it when a memory card is plugged in, but if I have that checked it appears on its own several times per day even though I'm not inserting a memory card, and all of the drives in my computer are internal. Running Windows 10 and 2015.9.


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 12, 2017)

Where the hell is Lightroom 2017? It's almost as if now that everyone is locked in to the subscription model, Adobe don't have to bother updating it. If they can't even fix a critical bug like this you've got to wonder how few developers they have working on Lightroom.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2017)

Pebbles said:


> Where the hell is Lightroom 2017? It's almost as if now that everyone is locked in to the subscription model, Adobe don't have to bother updating it. If they can't even fix a critical bug like this you've got to wonder how few developers they have working on Lightroom.



Are they going to update LR? I certainly hope there is a LR7, but it might be subscription model only now if you want an update. Time will tell.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2017)

Pebbles said:


> Where the hell is Lightroom 2017? It's almost as if now that everyone is locked in to the subscription model, Adobe don't have to bother updating it. If they can't even fix a critical bug like this you've got to wonder how few developers they have working on Lightroom.



I believe that it was mentioned some time ago that there will be no more versions. Adobe is making record profits and is sticking with the subscription versions. 

I'm not aware of any critical bugs, are you referring to the issue that caused someone to have to restart it 6 months ago?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 13, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Pebbles said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is Lightroom 2017? It's almost as if now that everyone is locked in to the subscription model, Adobe don't have to bother updating it. If they can't even fix a critical bug like this you've got to wonder how few developers they have working on Lightroom.
> ...


Quite anxious for LR7, but it seems like it may not happen at all. I hate the subscription model.


----------



## m8547 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pebbles said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is Lightroom 2017? It's almost as if now that everyone is locked in to the subscription model, Adobe don't have to bother updating it. If they can't even fix a critical bug like this you've got to wonder how few developers they have working on Lightroom.
> ...



Yes, but even if you subscribe this is called 2015.10. At least give us something called 2017.1


----------



## pwp (Apr 14, 2017)

m8547 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the Import dialog randomly showing up?


Yes that's been happening for me too, just mildly irritating. Far more annoying was the random extreme slowdown that would happen in the Develop module. Abruptly changes made with the sliders wouldn't show on the image for maybe 10 seconds, sometimes longer. It drove me insane. Try working through a job on a tight deadline with 150-200 image files to process. System restart achieved nothing. I'd just have to move into ACR to get jobs finished. Then it would all be fine again. Have not seen the Black Panel issue at all. Is it an OSX thing?

LR CC 2015.10 has my system roaring along again at full speed. FWIW running Win 10 64.

-pw


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2017)

As a company they need to lay out some path to the future or their subscriptions will dry up . The way things are going at the moment you mag as well acquire a hacked copy of Lightroom and Photoshop as there are no improvements coming. They are creaming it now but they are setting themselves up for later failure .


----------



## Otara (Apr 14, 2017)

m8547 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Pebbles said:
> ...



I say call it 2019.1, so we feel futuristic!

Otara


----------



## SteveM (Apr 14, 2017)

It'll be shame if Lightroom goes to the subscription model only. I stuck at Lightroom 5, the paid for version, and am perfectly happy. Have there been any really 'needed' features since then?
Personally I believe with CS6 and Lightroom 5 the products reached their peak of useful development and subscription was the only way to keep the cash flowing strongly.
It's a little annoying to have to change raw files to dng to access the software with new cameras, but, hey-ho.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Steve. 
It looks to me like you answered your own question in the most part, new camera support! Whether it is 'really needed' is a subjective question, probably related to quantity of files you put through the software and how you value your time vs your pocket money. 

Cheers, Graham. 



SteveM said:


> Have there been any really 'needed' features since then?
> 
> It's a little annoying to have to change raw files to dng to access the software with new cameras, but, hey-ho.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 15, 2017)

updated 2015.10 stand alone .....but I have a question
..
I have the version 5.xx and version 6.10 standalone..installed on my laptop
can I use these on 2 computers.. JUST ME?

orig install both on win 8.1 laptop.. but I dug out an Intel I5 desktop (Windows 7 Pro, 64 bit) and upgraded video card(1 gig ram) .. and added a large monitor... seems more productive for photos on that...
can I install the version 6 DVD onto the desktop ALSO?... I tried to understand the boiler-plate.. but I figured this forum had the answer ....

no other user


thanks for help.. folks ..... great forum

TOM


----------



## natek (Apr 16, 2017)

You can use it on two computers.


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 17, 2017)

> As a company they need to lay out some path to the future or their subscriptions will dry up . The way things are going at the moment you mag as well acquire a hacked copy of Lightroom and Photoshop as there are no improvements coming. They are creaming it now but they are setting themselves up for later failure .



That's what happens when a company has an absolute monopoly. Most of their other products are industry standard, meaning if you use them professionally you _can't_ go anywhere else. If you aren't using them professionally they don't care about you as you probably used to pirate their software anyway. The alternatives are all pretty terrible (have you ever used Gimp? It is a joke). As far as I know, Lightroom is already subscription only. If you think you'll be able to stay on an old version of Lightroom for long you'll get a nasty surprise soon when they stop updating it. They have the perfect captive audience. They don't need to improve their products because we can't go anywhere else. Why do you think the focus of most of their recent updates across CC have been to integrate stock photo sales into the UI? Because they can concentrate on milking more money out of subscribers rather than fixing issues or implementing new features.

If I didn't need other Adobe products (Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign) I would have left a long time ago. If there is anyone out there using only Lightroom they should try Capture One, otherwise suck it up. It will only get worse.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2017)

Pebbles said:


> > As a company they need to lay out some path to the future or their subscriptions will dry up . The way things are going at the moment you mag as well acquire a hacked copy of Lightroom and Photoshop as there are no improvements coming. They are creaming it now but they are setting themselves up for later failure .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do have competition, C1 is considered by many pro's to be the best, and DXO is a favorite of many. I feel that I can change anytime I want, but Lightroom does the job I need. I also use ACDSEE PRO but only for jpegs, it is pretty slow for raws, but does a good job.


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that it was mentioned some time ago that there will be no more versions. Adobe is making record profits and is sticking with the subscription versions.



AFAIK Adobe never officially announced there won't be a LR7 standalone - yet even if it weighted the opportunities and decided to make one anyway, it won't tell until release date to keep moving as much people as it can to CC.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They do have competition, C1 is considered by many pro's to be the best, and DXO is a favorite of many. I feel that I can change anytime I want, but Lightroom does the job I need. I also use ACDSEE PRO but only for jpegs, it is pretty slow for raws, but does a good job.



ON1 is starting to look like a pretty good LR alternative, as well.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 21, 2017)

A little buggy--all updated as offered by Adobe, but now LR tells me ACR is not currently compatible!


----------

